# TD Job Description



## HCP1 (Dec 17, 2008)

DaveySimps started a discussion awhile ago re: the difference in duties between a TD and PM. Interesting.
Anyone willing to share a written job description for the TD at their venue? We are primarily a presenting house - concerts, dance, community theatre groups, etc. so we won't be building sets, props, costumes, etc.


----------

